
Lockheed Martin offers $250K prize for first AI drone to beat human pilot - benryon
https://www.cnet.com/news/lockheed-offers-250k-prize-for-first-ai-drone-to-beat-human-pilot/
======
silicaroach
That's _all_ they're offering !?!? Saving themselves several million in
research money and that's the best they can come up with?

~~~
melling
Did you read the article?

“The grand prize winner will get $1 million. The first team to beat a drone
piloted by a human in a race will win $250,000. More than $2 million in total
prizes will be awarded to top participants,”

